# Pallet fencing question



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm laying out my fencing. My father, who had limited experience with goats, says I should position the pallets so the slats that are closer together are in the inside or the goats will be able to climb out. He did not use pallets. Does anyone have practical experience in this? I don't want to dig any post holes, yet, as I plan to expand the area.









Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely the closer together slats on the inside.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would never have thought to use pallets for fencing, what a clever idea.... Closer the slats the better. I used pallets for the pens in the barn, and one wasn't close enough together and the smaller ones got through. 

How are you attaching them together? Screws?


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm starting by tying them together with 4 strand 20 gauge wire I bought at Lowes. I don't want to make the perimeter too permanent. I plan to expand the area, so want to be able to take down a side or two with the least amount of difficulty. I have plenty of trees, as you can see from the picture, so I'm going to use those as temporary posts.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Be sure to check them thoroughly for loose or cracked boards and projecting staples and nails. Definitely close slats toward inside of pen. Be very careful of dropped pieces of wire. Good luck! Keep an eye out for goats that may try to get their heads through the slats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What a clever idea! We use pallets for everything! We built our barn out of them lol Knowing our goats, DEFINITELY put the closer together slats on the inside, or your goats will be climbing on the fence a lot. 

I'd get some scrap pieces of wood that are strong, and at least lay them across the front of every other pallet and nail them together to help secure them from the outside as well as using the wire. That will help keep them from shifting them at all, and scrap wood you could just pull off when you were ready to expand


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see it when it is finished.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Can't wait to see it when it is finished.


Ditto here!


----------



## oletimer (Mar 18, 2013)

I've used them and you don't want the slats on the inside any further apart than 2-2.5 inches. At 3" a goat can use it as a step and pole vault themselves over the fence.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks oletimer. I'll remember that.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

if you take the narrow slats vertical they provide less holds as steps. 

I also figured out that nails don't hold enough. its better to tie the palettes together. hay strings or wire.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

spot said:


> if you take the narrow slats vertical they provide less holds as steps.
> 
> I also figured out that nails don't hold enough. its better to tie the palettes together. hay strings or wire.


Hay strings break! My goats chew them loose and then push them so the movement rubs the twine thin. Then they fall. Just my experience.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I have seen them used before. I usually break them down and use the boards from them to build stuff. Wood is so expensive and pallets are usually free for the taking so I like frugal farming!I agree you should place them with the boards going vertical. They cant get a hold to climb over that way. Good luck!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I am contemplating placing the slats vertically. I'll have to try it to determine how well they'll tie together. I'll post some pictures of my attempts. It's supposed to rain this weekend ☔ but I think I can get out between raindrops. 

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have used pallets many times, and you definitely should run the slats vertically. Horizontal slats are just a ladder to freedom and they will figure this out day 1. I break a few pallets down by quickly cutting the slats with a small cordless circular saw, then use the 14" slats to fasten the pallets across the top and bottom. I alway use screws and my cordless drill. This makes disassembly and mods super easy an quick. PS, i would make my next purchase a quality set of cordless tools, no drop cords or electricity needed!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

russellp said:


> &#8230;then use the 14" slats to fasten the pallets across the top and bottom. I


Thank you. Your advice came just in time. I have things laid out, vertical panels, and have been considering how to keep them upright. I was contemplating your method. I'll try it this weekend.









Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My goats get out of ANYTHING and destroy EVERYTHING that doesn't have electricity protecting it.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have an adult Spanish doe that looks just like your doeling. Her name is J-LO. I got her and her two daughters from an old farm above Knoxville. The farmer passed and the kids were selling the farm and animals.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

She's pretty Russell.
I hope mine looks that good.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, it's been quite a few weeks, but the goat yard is almost complete. I need to put in the gate, a shelter and a container for food and water. And clean up. 
I feel the hard part is over. I know I'll have to "adjust" as the goats escape. LoL I've already made plans and preparations. Anyway&#8230; here is is.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like it!! Good Job...


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Great idea! I have a question and I hope you don't mind me asking....my property is full of hills but I would love to do a fenced area like this. The area I want to fence in is on uneven ground....how would you go about setting this up if the pallet wasn't even with the ground?


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

I made the enclosure for our goats out of pallets and it's held up quite nicely. I have nigis though so it may take more of a beating with full size goats. My pallets are horizontal only because I wanted height and vertically they were shorter. I wanted something cheap that didn't require posts so I put a perpendicular pallet for every two. It is very sturdy even with our uneven ground. The perpendicular pallet gives great support on both sides of the fence. We haven't had any problems with the girls getting out. We used screws to keep everything together.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

I have Nubians...think they would get out?


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

lanafana said:


> My pallets are horizontal only because I wanted height and vertically they were shorter. I wanted something cheap that didn't require posts so I put a perpendicular pallet for every two.


I was going to go horizontal for the same reason, but thought vertical slats might dissuade them from climbing. I do worry about the height. 
As I expand the area, I will install the perpendicular pallets more frequently. I have realized these areas might make nice loafing areas with just a bit of roof.

Erik


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, vertical makes more sense if you have climbers or ones that are really crafty at escaping. Are the wires keeping the pallets sturdy? I would have never thought of that. I am planning on building another fence to keep goats out of garden, pallets also. I was wondering what other things would work. Looks great though!!


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

My hole pen is pallets.... I stand them up with slats vertical and attach them to fencing for stability. I use roofing nails and use bailing wire to tie to t posts and fencing. I've expanded it a lot and use latches for the pallet doors. Older pics might be on here... I need to update...if you want to see what I've done send you email and I'll send current pics. The reason I use fencing and t posts behind the pallets as they rub up against them and knock them over unless you have them secured with cement on the bottom.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

The wire turned out to be only temporary. It worked ok for the dog pen, but I think goats will be more persistent. . 
My son and I nailed short pieces of board between the sections. I cut up pallets for the pieces. You can look at "Securing the fence line" in the blog, linked below. But here's a picture: I cut up other pallets and had to make some pieces thinner, but it seems secure.









Now, I have to tell you, not all pallets line up real pretty and you have to get creative to get some to work. I've had to stack a couple of small pieces together in an effort to level things out.

http://eriksgoatsblog.blogspot.com

Erik


----------

